# Clomid 100mg - IVF referral



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

We had our follow up appointment yesterday, seems that 50mg clomid didnt work for me, consultant has now given me 2 months at 100mg with follicle tracking on the first month, and we are to go back to him on 17th August.

However between now and the 17th August I have to lose 8kg in weight, as he is going to refer us for IVF at Guys.

I am feeling a little nervous now with all the talk of being referred for IVF, as I suppose I was hoping the clomid might have worked work.

any advice, hints or tips on staying sane would be appreciated....  

Thanks Julie x


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Julie

I will   the 100mg of clomid will do the trick for you,  it made me produce some great follies so you never know hun, keep the    going.

Its hard thinking ahead isn't it as I really thought clomid would work for me and I was gutted when it didn't, after a few   I've moved on and now we're considering IUI which I always hoped we would never get to that stage.  I'm very positive now and feel ready to try anything to get nearer to that little beanie.

Whatever happens hun you will deal with as we're strong woman for just being on this rollercoaster journey, sending you lots of         


love suexxxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Sue,

Thankyou for your reply.

I too am hoping that the 100mg will work, just waiting for af to show up (didnt think I would ever wish for her to come along) ! 

I know exactly what you mean when you say about thinking ahead.  Glad to hear you are feeling positive and that you have moved on in considering IUI, I wish you all the very best.

You are so right about being strong and dealing with whatever comes along....  this sure is one hell of a rollercoaster journey. 

Sending you lots of     

Take Care

Julie xxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hoping you are all well ?

Well AF eventually arrived yesterday on Day 66 !!!! what a nightmare waiting for her to arrive so I can start 1st round of 100mg.

Well feeling positive, work very busy so thats keeping me occupied  

Here's hoping 100mg might work, if not then its back to consultant on 17th August for referral for IVF...

Take Care Ladies

Julie x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Good luck on the 100mg, *Julie*  

I am on CD21 on my 6th and final round [50mg] The Clomd did what it was supposed to in so far as it regulated me, but no bfp came of it [though I do hold out _some hope_ for this final round  .. not due to test for another 11 days or so..]

We are currently awaiting our IVF start, too. We are to receive a DVD to watch and then call the clinic to arrange all the blood tests and DH's SA. Then I believe I start sniffing to down reg my ovaries [shut them down, in other words] but we aren't sure of the timings etc.

Anyway, here's hoping you won't have to get that far, babe and the new dose will help bring you your BFP  

Laura Xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies, hope you are all well  

Thanks for your reply Laura  

Well I had my follicle tracking on Tuesday (CD11) 1st month of taking 100mg Clomid, and was told my lining was good, and that I had two lovely little follicles ! which I was extreamly happy about as when on 50mg I had no follicles !  

Another scan tomorrow CD13, so I am keeping everything crossed they are growing nicely.......

So hows everyone ?  what you all been up to ?

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats great news julie   shows that clomid does the trick for you.  sending you lots of           for this month


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies, hope you are all well ?

Hello Sue, thankyou for your reply  

Went on Thursday (Day 13) but no change in size of the follicles   

I have to go back on Monday (Day 17) where I am hoping they have either grown or gone, at least I will know whats happening then.

Hope you are all ok, and everything is going good for you all.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Julie

Follicle growth spurts can happen!  So much of this is to do with timing, and Clomid (as you prob know) can lengthen or shorten your cycle so you might be pleasantly surprised at your next scan.

My first month I was scanned on CD12 and had two follies, one 10mm and the other 14mm.  Three days later on CD15 both had grown to 20mm!  And I ov'd the following day.

Good luck for Monday, let us know how it goes.


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi KD74 - Thankyou for your reply....  


I am hoping that is the case and that I may have a follicle growth spurt ! Here keeping everything crossed that I will be pleasantly surprised at my next scan.

Wow thats a growth spurt from 10mm & 14mm to 20mm in 3 days 

I will let you know how it goes on Monday  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Girls

Apologies for gatecrashing, just wondered if i could get some advice. 

I have just received my 3rd BFN and am finind it very hard to deal with, i was going to ask this  question whilst on my 2ww but thought ifi asked it, i would jinx the result. ha looks like i done that already so nothing to  lose now

Anyway, my DH and I have been TTC for nealry 5 years, i have never been pregnant   my periods are spot on 28 days, (defeating the object of clomid, but i think they have use) even after my BFN i thought it may take a couple of cycles to get back to normal but knock knock dead on 28 days there she was. 

There are no apparent fertility issues, so we fall into the unexplained department    I can only go by what i have read about so am NO expert but please correct me if i am wrong but i am under the impression that Clomid boost your fertility by helping develope more follicles each month, hopefully releasing more eggs, hence the higher chances of getting that dream BFP. DH's count has always been ok so  consultant stated that he couldnt see any reason why we couldnt fall nayurally.

Can anyone trell me if they think that Clomid would help, we have just had ivf/icsi and 3 out of the 5 eggs fertilised, they did collect 13 eggs but during scan was that there were about 6-7 immature so prob wouldnt have a mature egg in. I am hoping that Clomid will assist in my TTC naturally.

Hope you understand what  i am asking, i need a follow up appointment but thought i would get some pre expert advice first  

Thank you for listening 

Andrea 
x x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Andrea

Gosh, you and DH have been through a lot the last couple of years.  I'm so sorry to hear about this latest result    I can't imagine how frustrating it must feel when there is nothing the cons can find wrong    I will send you lots of   that you get a miracle natural BFP - I seem to have read a lot of instances of that lately here on FF.

I have PCOS which is why I'm on Clomid, however there are some girls on the Chatter thread (pt 2) who ovulate on their own, are unexplained, and Clomid has indeed boosted the number of follicles they produce each month.  Tamsin ("Tama") is one of them, so I'm sure she can help.  Tamsin is also given an HCG shot around CD12 to trigger OV, which (I think) is to help at least one follie mature.

Also in the OI / Stimulated thread there are ladies taking FSH (eg, Menopur, Puregon) which also encourages multiple follicle production.  My clinic told me they only use these meds for IUI but one of the girls (JennyW) was on Puregon with natural BMS.  (I am hoping that will be me in a month's time as sadly Clomid is making my lining thin.)

Definitely worth asking your cons about Clomid and FSH.

So... come over to the chatter thread - there are about 20 or so girls on there, some with PCOS some without - all with different stories but all lovely and supportive.

You've probably tried anything and everything for a BFP, but have you considered going natural for a few months - eg, acupuncture and Chinese herbs, or Zita West program, etc?

Chat soon
xoxo


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi KD74

Thank you so much for taking the time out to reply   it means a lot right now to know that there may be some hope out there to help me 

I would love to join you and will look in on you all tomorrow x gonna have an early night as feel totally drained x 

    for you next test 

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Andrea

wanted to send you a big  , you've been through a lot these last few years.  Theres so many success stories with clomid on here that I do think it works.  Ive had a few cycles of clomid and although it didn't bring me that much wanted  it did make my cycles more regular and when I had follicle tracking scans sure enough there was plenty of good size ones there and at least I knew I'd ovulated.

stick with the clomid for a bit it may just give you that boost that you need, will    for you hun that you get that much deserved , sending you lots of            
love suexxxxx


----------

